# Malware again?



## Gastanker (Jun 10, 2012)

I've been getting warnings again over and over for the past 3 days. Today both my browser, Google, and my virus protection went off... This is getting ridiculously repetitive.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jun 10, 2012)

In the decade I have been posting on MB's, you have had BY FAR the most tech issues...and they're the same ones over and over.

Find someone competent to fix it, or shut the place down.


----------



## BadDog40 (Jun 10, 2012)

Yea I'm getting the same shit, cannot even get on this site using Firefox, had to use Opera. WTF?


----------



## simasher (Jun 10, 2012)

same here. my browser did it to me in my this session.


----------



## kpmarine (Jun 10, 2012)

Yup, ferefox is giving me the google warning. Had to skip it again.


----------



## wbd (Jun 10, 2012)

Sunbiz1 said:


> In the decade I have been posting on MB's, you have had BY FAR the most tech issues...and they're the same ones over and over.
> 
> Find someone competent to fix it, or shut the place down.


agreed, between malware warnings and emails from Anonymous inviting me to join their crusade, plus whatever else has gone on here recently

i cannot feel safe posting here anymore let alone even fucking read it.

never have i had to say the same about any other website.


----------



## Kronika (Jun 10, 2012)

I got hit by this too for the first time but I've only been here a few days.


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Jun 10, 2012)

Yep, it's happening again.

Funny though, the *Reported Attack Page!* appeared on Firefox, but IE let me stroll right in.

Somebody out there *really* dislikes this site.


----------



## Zoltan44x (Jun 10, 2012)

Im pretty sure there are ways to fix and prevent this from happening again.


----------



## malignant (Jun 10, 2012)

id bet dollars to donuts we're being attacked again, it could be federal blow back from fdd... or its the group that setup a new site, loaded us up with malware and sent every non admin/mod a visitor message with a link to their site. either way im sure admin will take care of it, sorry for the inconveniences.


----------



## mikmike (Jun 10, 2012)

It is annoying in the last 2 months this site has been hacked, attacked, even maintenance to fix this and well still no resolve. This site has def a marker on it because always stuff going wrong on it.... great site too, just wish owners would do a better job running it, Like i have said before i dont think ppl here would mind donating money so we have a better running site with ALOT BETTER security


----------



## malignant (Jun 10, 2012)

there is a small group of people who do donate, but its a precious few, the ads keep this place running.


----------



## obijohn (Jun 10, 2012)

From what I can tell, it may be a false positive. If you read the info on the google page it says no malware detected


----------



## malignant (Jun 10, 2012)

obijohn said:


> It may be a false positive.


 so many have said those exact words lol


----------



## RawBudzski (Jun 10, 2012)

AVG gave me Popup Virus Blocked ! Once i Logged In, Not when I opened page, just after entering login info.. This was 2 days ago.

Does not happen anymore, I am sure the virus made it's way into my comp by now.


----------



## obijohn (Jun 10, 2012)

I bypassed the google screens and got here earlier. Since then I've run a full virus scan as well as malware bytes...nothing is showing up


----------



## Kronika (Jun 10, 2012)

obijohn said:


> I bypassed the google screens and got here earlier. Since then I've run a full virus scan as well as malware bytes...nothing is showing up


Same here.


----------



## brotherjericho (Jun 10, 2012)

The only thing I have noticed since this warning has shown up (just today for me) is that when I try to go to google with the browser I first got the warning on, I just get a white page with the message "[h=1]Welcome to nginx![/h]


----------



## mikmike (Jun 10, 2012)

it is false if u read it they said they searched site last 90 days and is clear. i know weird, almost as being aimed at or adds are trying to get to much info or trying to attack. weird all i say open a donation fund and see what u get because i would donate and u are saying there is a small group, well y not make the group bigger???


----------



## Corso312 (Jun 10, 2012)

Today is the first time this happened to me....my anti virus must scan sites before they show up and it said malware..I could have proceeded if I chose , but I chose not to...I did join another site today..my days here may be numbered


----------



## Total Head (Jun 10, 2012)

i was getting more malware warnings but i guess it went away at some point. like someone else mentioned i was only getting the warnings when i would log in. if i just "lurked" i got no message.

i have never received a virus or intrusion or whatever while on this site. i run basic antivirus and spyware software and will occasionally do a checkup with a fancier online scan and nothing is ever found and my shit doesn't act weird. seems like a lot of smoke and mirrors to me. just some douche(s) trying to ruin people's day and give the bird to admins.

while i'm not particularly concerned with the bogus malware warnings, it is a bit unsettling that it keeps happening. there are much larger sites with many more disgruntled banned members that don't have monthly hacks. 

i still ain't leavin' till my motherboard melts


----------



## MysticMorris (Jun 11, 2012)

It occurs to me that with so many users, this site is a valid target for malware. It would be unwise to pass it off as just another 'noob' virus attempt, '19 unknown proccesses' is still a concern.

I'm not very tech savvy - do you actually have to click on dodgy links (ie, posted on a thread) to get these viruses, or can just visiting a page infect your comp?


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jun 11, 2012)

Total Head said:


> i was getting more malware warnings but i guess it went away at some point. like someone else mentioned i was only getting the warnings when i would log in. if i just "lurked" i got no message.
> 
> i have never received a virus or intrusion or whatever while on this site. i run basic antivirus and spyware software and will occasionally do a checkup with a fancier online scan and nothing is ever found and my shit doesn't act weird. seems like a lot of smoke and mirrors to me. just some douche(s) trying to ruin people's day and give the bird to admins.
> 
> ...


Actually, it is former members here pulling this shit...and unfortunately it isn't going to stop anytime soon.

Some people just need to get a life I guess.


----------



## malignant (Jun 11, 2012)

yep, i mean seriously how pathetic of a person do you have to be, how much of a pimple faced virgin looser living at home with mom do you have to be to have to attack a weed forum to get your rocks off? i mean were dealing with someone(s) who has the emotional intelligence of a 4 year old. someone(s) who probably hurts animals and was molested as a child. because in order to keep doing this over and over the inside of ones head has be a fucked up place, if inconveniencing us (because that's really all they're doing is irritating nothing more) is what someone has to do in order to feel powerful and important than you should pity them. that individual(s) must have a horrible life, severe trauma from childhood events, or maybe they're just twisted fucks who as children sat over ant hills with a magnifying glass, and pulled legs off grasshoppers. either way were dealing with a total looser who has no legitimate reason to exist, that probably cares for nothing other than what they want at that moment. Kali will destroy their ego, its just a matter of time.


----------

